# Thanks - First Plants



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

So here is the first aquarium I have paid over $15 for that will also have plants and fish. I usually like a more natural look but spent my budget on the tank and stand so went back to plastic containers and egg crate. I will have to start collecting things for the inside of the tank now.










I think I may have learned too much because I decided to rip all my plants apart to make more plants instead of putting them in as is (is there any such thing as aquariums anonymous?). This is my garden.










I put all the plants in pots until I can figure out what to do to keep the turtle from digging them up. I just put them in regular drive-way gravel and a few larger rocks. I'm happy with the fish hide too that should keep everyone happy – especially the tetras.










This is Ruby waiting to see what else I'm bringing in today.










Thanks for all the advice :fish bowl-3:


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

*h/b Looks good


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww, love the pic of Ruby!Looks so inquisitive!

The tank will turn out awesome!I think if you get enough moss and other plants to hide the egg crate,itll look very nice.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

I never thought of covering the egg crate in moss. I guess that is my next project.


----------

